# FSD 3.0 (alternative dashboard for RGH/JTAG xbox 360)



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2012)

Team FSD has pushed out a new version of their alternative dashboard for the 360.

FSD 3.0 is here.
The new dashboard is packed with some smooth neat new and improved features.

HOWEVER!
It will require a FRESH install.
Not an update of FSD 2.x

[yt]ohVR7naBSBQ[/yt]



> note to users:
> this is a labour of love, from a small development team. who have spent countless personal hours, away from our girlfriends, loved ones, lives to do this
> not for personal gain, not for money, not for fame, but for the sheer reason of we wanted something that was great, that was what we wanted. and this is exactly
> that. it is no where near perfect, or bug free, but we felt like it’s enough for general use, and testing.
> ...



Source: HBConnection


----------



## OJClock (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks dinohscene for keeping up with the jtag scene, otherwise I'd have no idea about this.

gonna go install this now


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2012)

It's also fully integrated with Kinect.
So you can use motion gestures and your voice to operate the new FSD.

No problems~


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2012)

As much as I appreciate your jtagging scene, I don't think there are many that find this useful lol but don't you dare stop.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

No worries Bortz.

There are a small group of members here that have a jTAG/RGH or are active in the 360 hacking scene ;]

And as long as you've got the moobs like Jagger I won't


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 24, 2012)

Stuck this on my jtag today. New way it displays covers is nice, seems much faster than 2 at loading cover art.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 24, 2012)

I still have no idea how to hack an Xbox nor do I have plans to as I use LIVE occasionally


----------

